# Darwin named as the best place to find a job in Australia



## Editor

It may be the smallest and most northerly state capital in Australia but Darwin is the place to go if you are looking for a job, according to new research. The tropical city, regarded as being modern and multicultural, has more job vacancies than unemployment, a study by recruitment company Adzuna has found. It is [...]

Click to read the full news article: Darwin named as the best place to find a job in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Peach

Hi,

In terms of cost of living, can we find cheaper accomodation say AUD300-350/week?

And for food what price range per week?


Thanks,
Precious


----------



## rayray086

Peach, check out domain.com.au and gumtree.com.au to check out what kind of prices you're looking at for accommodation. 

As for food/groceries, hopefully someone who lives in Darwin can chime in.


----------

